# AIB Online Share Dealing vs Others



## aidanok (20 Nov 2008)

Hi guys, 

Wondering what you think of AIBs online share dealing as compared to other online ones, I'm looking to setup an account to trade some stocks, and AIB is very handy for me as I have online banking with them, but looking at their fee's they seem quite high, and I'd imagine that other sites have more tools and so on since they specalize in the area. 

The prices for trading with AIB seem quite high as I said, this is from: http://www.aib.ie/servlet/Satellite?pagename=ShareDealing/sdo_main&section=S004


----------
*Commission Rates*



Trades up to EUR 25,000 charged at 1.25%
Balance exceeding EUR 25,000 charged at 0.50%
Minimum Commission Per Trade Cost EUR 32.00
*US Charges*

  A charge of EUR19.05 is included on all US purchases and sales.
*European Charges*

  A charge of EUR 35.00 is included on all European purchases and sales.
------------



In addition there are the standard stamp duty/PTM Levy charges and a EUR 26 annual charge for account maintenance (seems reasonable) 



What do you think about these prices, and is anyone using AIBs offering and can comment?


Thanks,
Aidan


----------



## Westgolf (20 Nov 2008)

Davy online cheaper to use but a little more complex to set up, worth it though.

Regards

Westgolf


----------



## VOR (24 Nov 2008)

Try Internaxx http://www.internaxx.lu/
TD Waterhouse/Fortis joint venture.

If you sign up online they send you out a pack to fill in. Very easy site to use.


----------



## ronaldo (24 Nov 2008)

I've just started in the stockmarket and set up an account with InteractiveBrokers.co.uk last week.

If you are over 21 years old, you'll need $10,000 minimum to start with them ($3,000 if you are under 21). This is the equivelant to 7,800 euro.

You are charged a minimum of $10 per month commissions, i.e. if you run up commissions of $6 for the month, you will still be charged an additional $4 to meet the minimum (the minimum is $3 if you're under 25).

To start with them, I set up an account and purchased equal amounts of 16 different shares. They are all U.S. based shares - you can lodge Euros via AIB at a charge of 75 cents and change it to US dollars on their website at VERY good commission rates.

My plan is to put money in every month at a cost of 75 cents via AIB. I am going to start buying European shares (4 euro commission per trade). This means I can buy two different shares per month and will be charged $10 commission.

My 16 purchases of US shares cost 2 euro Foreign Exchange commission and 12.45 euro dealing commissions - a total of 14.45 euro. 

To do the same via AIB would have cost me at least 512 euro in dealing commissions and I wouldn't have got as good a rate when transferring my Euros to Dollars


----------



## rtd (25 Nov 2008)

Don't pay percentage-based charge structures - there is no reason why you should be charged a % of the transaction as the trading house costs are fixed anyway. Percentage-based charges for any service are a rip off (only happens in Ireland I reckon!)

Try ODL Securities Limited. This is a London based firm and their charges are:
London stocks: £12.50 for <£2000 trade, £25.00 >£2000 trade
ISES stocls:€30 (any trade size)
US stocks:$15.95 (any trade size)
All charges are flat (apart form the £12/£25 break for Londion stocks)

You can trade on line and you can credit your account at any bank branch here by a paper transaction (just a tiny fee) which takes about a week.

URL is http://www.odlsecurities.com/uk/index.html

-RTD


----------

